# Organic alternative to BF?



## Sophia123 (May 8, 2016)

Hi, 
I cannot breastfeed due to some health problems. It wont last long, but in the meantime I'm looking for organic milk formulas. Could someone point me to good and certified formulas? Thanks!! :x


----------



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

Hello! I highly recommend researching Weston A. Price's baby formulas. Are they a bit of work? Yes, it's not as convenient as opening a container of formula. But after the first week I had a system down. My milk started drying up from being pregnant, and up to that point my DS was exclusively breastfed. He handled the WAP goat milk formula beautifully! I love that I was able to give him something from a farm and not a factory. It's pretty controversial, most things that go against the grain are, so do your research. I know western medicine docs would probably prefer formula, but my gut said do what my ancestors would do. If you don't have all of the ingredients, don't stress, I know the list looks long.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If you're in Canada, Presidents Choice makes an organic formula for a good price. If not Earth's Best is ok.


----------



## sadena (Jun 4, 2016)

I always used myorganicformula.com/collections/holle-organic-formula. High quality and the price is reasonable!!


----------



## mumofmany7 (Jun 6, 2016)

just what others have said x


----------

